# Scotch on Sunday



## Jeff Flowerday

Here's our work in progress acoustic project. If we could practice more than once a month we'd be off to the races.

www.scotchonsunday.com

We are now on face book...
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5756961346

And myspace...
http://www.myspace.com/scotchonsunday

One bad comment and your banned! :wave:


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Just remember that we live up to our name. Bunch of crazy wild slight half cut musicians rocking out on acoustics.:tongue:


----------



## NB_Terry

Great bandname!


----------



## lolligagger

*Sounds great!*

I like what you guys are doing...nice sounding guitars and great vocals. I think you ARE off to the races. Cool name.

Can I stay?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

lolligagger said:


> I like what you guys are doing...nice sounding guitars and great vocals. I think you ARE off to the races. Cool name.
> 
> Can I stay?


 

You can stay! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Looks like we are going to finally stretch our stage legs. Next Friday in Discovery Ridge.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Our first gig went quite well. It's a pretty small place, we maybe had 20-30 people watching us and quite a few coming and going.

I posted some pictures and a video check it out.

Ryan(singer) had a pretty bad cold/soar throat but he pushed through it.


----------



## PaulS

Dedication ... thumbs up to Ryan. Glad you had a good gig.... Here's to many more... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## evenon

Cool stuff. Great version of Little Wing. Let me know when you are playing again.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

evenon said:


> Cool stuff. Great version of Little Wing. Let me know when you are playing again.


I bet Dave would love to do it again with the Taylor GSRS. The Larrivee was getting pretty lifeless by this time.


----------



## Wild Bill

*Mucho enjoyablo!*

Of all the clips, the one that stood out head and shoulders to me for sounding professional was the Tommy Tutone cover!

But it's all personal taste...


----------



## SCREEM

great accoustic arangements, and vocals on these tunes, sounds very good:rockon:


----------



## Mr. David Severson

SCREEM said:


> great accoustic arangements, and vocals on these tunes, sounds very good:rockon:


Thanks for the support..Things have certanly changed (for the better ) since then. We'll have some new tunes recorded shortly..Jeff will add his backing vocals as he has been working very hard on them. I can't wait to record my Taylor as the the tone is night and day over my Larrivee...:rockon:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Mr. Severson's wife just had a baby boy. What does he do, cancels practices. Where's the dedication?
 :smile:  

Congratulations Dave!


----------



## auger

hey guys...sounds nice....
good job....
and congrats on the new band mate...Mr.Severson....

Auger


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Gig Alert:

Calgary Interfaith Food Bank Fund Raiser
May 11th, 8:00pm Varsity Community Hall

$15/ticket + 1 perishable food item

We are only doing a small opening set. Dave's electric band (Groove Kitchn) will be doing the majority of the work.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Jeff forgot to mention that it will be licenced to serve your favorite beverage...Tickets are almost sold out but I have a few left. PM me if you are interested.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Well a bit of an update..Scotch on Sunday has been around for over a year now. As a unit things have changed quite considerably and I mean it in a good way. I am vey happy with how the feel has become and a how we can read one another. I know it sounds hokey but I think you know what I'm talking about. Vocaly we are all now contributing to the mix making it much richer and fuller. We can Scotchify tunes like no tomorrow and even do alternate lyrics that arn't approprate for younger ears (on the fly!). Ohh I forgot to mention that we can drink beer too....New recordings will follow shortly..:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

We are playing in Sundre this weekend. Picture Butte next weekend. Just in case anyone wants to pop in for a beer.


----------



## Robboman

I picture butt every day! ah ha haaa...

What place in Sundre... Cosmos? (That's a fun room)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Robboman said:


> I picture butt every day! ah ha haaa...
> 
> What place in Sundre... Cosmos? (That's a fun room)


Yep Cosmos. How big is the room? What's the crowd like?


----------



## NB_Terry

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Yep Cosmos. How big is the room? What's the crowd like?


Cosmos is a great place, fun room, good food too. 

I played there last September for one weekend. Think of the size of a bar that would be in a strip mall, maybe a bit bigger.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

CalgaryTerry said:


> Cosmos is a great place, fun room, good food too.
> 
> I played there last September for one weekend. Think of the size of a bar that would be in a strip mall, maybe a bit bigger.


 
Cool! We just weren't sure if we were going to be playing for a bunch of ranch and rig hands, we were thinking we might have to bring electrics just for self defence.

:rockon:


----------



## Stratin2traynor

Hey I checked out the website. Sounds great. Post more videos!! Love that kind of stuff. Simple - no amplification and no effects. Keep it up and don't forget the little people!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

The Cosmos gig was a blast! We were a little concerned the acoustic trio wouldn't work at first with the crowd but it turned out well and everyone loved being able to dance, sing and have a conversation if they wanted. _Two acoustics is beautiful_ was my favorite comment!

The bar owner was too cool, and I haven't drank that much Uzo in my life. The DJ lady worked with us well, she also worked the crowd well, putting in dance, country etc as needed.

Oh yah there was a belly dancer Friday between sets. Drool

I recorded Saturday night on the Zoom, but she started clipping so a good chunk of the songs didn't turn out but we'll see what we can extract from it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

This weekend is Picture Butte, Ryan's home town so it should be a real gong show. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Yeah that was pretty fun..I have the audio and I will see if I can dress it up a little..I think I will need a new liver by the end of August:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Put up a clip up from the Cosmos gig:

http://www.scotchonsunday.com/ListeningRoom.aspx

Check it out...


----------



## Robboman

Oh yeah, I forgot to warn you about those Uzo shots that keep magically appearing all night! Told u it was a fun room!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Robboman said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to warn you about those Uzo shots that keep magically appearing all night! Told u it was a fun room!


Those shots saved us Saturday. We were pretty tired and a little boring for the first set, but the Uzo started working and we came to life.

Later in evening:
5 idiots from Nova Scotia started chanting Alberta sucks and tried fighting everyone. It brought the room down for a good 30 minutes in the beginning of our 3rd set. Fortunately they were found by the cops after they got kicked out, smoking crack in the back alley. 

Everybody got in the mood again and we had to encore a few songs.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Created a facebook group.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=5756961346


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

A couple new clips that are up on our site:

http://www.scotchonsunday.com/Audio/If%20You%20Could%20Only%20See.mp3

http://www.scotchonsunday.com/Audio/Dust on the Bottle.mp3


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Playing the Deer Foot Casino Lounge this weekend. Thursday - Saturday come and check us out.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Come all! it will be a great time.


----------



## pickslide

What time are you going to be playing?


----------



## Mr. David Severson

We play from 8:30 - 1am Today through Saturday.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

We survived the first night. The casino was pretty empty but that was to be expected with the ban of smoking taking effect Jan 1. Should pick up tomorrow.

I must say I've never been this tired after a gig though.


----------



## Mr. David Severson

it wasn't that bad:smile:


----------



## Milkman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> We survived the first night. The casino was pretty empty but that was to be expected with the ban of smoking taking effect Jan 1. Should pick up tomorrow.
> 
> I must say I've never been this tired after a gig though.



Wow, that just happened Jan 1?

We went through it a couple of years ago. The pain is pretty much passed now and my gear smells much better.

It will pick up.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Milkman said:


> Wow, that just happened Jan 1?
> 
> We went through it a couple of years ago. The pain is pretty much passed now and my gear smells much better.
> 
> It will pick up.


Smoking in bars has been banned for a while now. Casinos just took effect.


----------



## Milkman

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Smoking in bars has been banned for a while now. Casinos just took effect.



Wow, talk about your double standard.

The casinos get special treatment in Ontario as well. They're allowed to have smoking areas. They have to be creative with the construction of quasi-detached enclosures, but the bars have no similar provisions.


----------

